# CAO Black VR Full Fathom Five Cigar Review - Cool



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great box press shape, works with the dark wrapper and CAO VR band. This smoked better than the last VR, I had, good smooth full body. Still too ...

Read the full review here: CAO Black VR Full Fathom Five Cigar Review - Cool


----------

